# How to build an ADA stand.



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I knew that tank looked familiar. Thats Jason Baliban's setup. His initials are at the bottom of the article. Very cool link fsh!

Edit:

There is only one thing that I don't like about the stand after everything was complete. Seeing the plywood on the very bottom. After going through all of the trouble to make it absolutely perfect, that was one little detail that was left out IMO.

He did a fantastic job with the formica though. I have worked with similar materials, and I HATE it. The chipping comments are no joke.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

though it has already been listed, THANKS!!!!! I have been looking for step-by-step instructions for a tank stand.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

I just wanted to say that the person in that article used wood glue to adhere the lamanate. It's really hard to press the entire surface flat, apply even pressure and wait for glue to dry, especially if you had to roll the laminate up to fit it in your car. Typically most people would use contact cement for this. You apply the contact cement to both surfaces and wait for it to dry. Then you bond both surfaces together and get instant contact. Use wood blocks or anything that isnt coated in contact cement to keep the two mating surfaces apart while you press the peices together from the center while avoiding air pockets.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

RoyalFizbin said:


> I just wanted to say that the person in that article used wood glue to adhere the lamanate. It's really hard to press the entire surface flat, apply even pressure and wait for glue to dry, especially if you had to roll the laminate up to fit it in your car. Typically most people would use contact cement for this. You apply the contact cement to both surfaces and wait for it to dry. Then you bond both surfaces together and get instant contact. Use wood blocks or anything that isnt coated in contact cement to keep the two mating surfaces apart while you press the peices together from the center while avoiding air pockets.


The list of materials does list contact cement. I'm not sure you can roll up Formica?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Laminate Rolls. http://www.adss.net/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=145


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

gmccreedy said:


> Laminate Rolls. http://www.adss.net/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=145


Okay, I suppose the better question is are Formica and Laminate the same thing? I don't know, I'm really asking.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Laminate is a general term. Formica is a brand name, there are many.

I do see contact cement in the extras column. I don't see where it says that he used wood glue for the laminate? That wouldn't be a good idea.

Very wasteful to use an entire piece for the front. With a little practice it's not difficult to make seams and if made correctly they're nearly invisible.


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Mar 7, 2006)

> Adding Formica - I added the first piece of Formica by gluing and letting adhere with some weight on top. I then trimmed it with the router.


This line led me to belive he used wood glue. Perhaps im wrong and he used contact cement but it doesn't sound like he used it correctly. If he did use contact cement, he must have used it as if it was normal wood glue.

Yes you can roll it. It doesn't roll very tight because you would crack it but i've rolled some before just small enough to fit in the back seat of my car.


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

I can see where you got that. Most people just mate the pieces, roll it, and trim it. 
When you order laminate it typically comes rolled and in a cardboard box, you're right can't be rolled tight. There are different grades and thicknesses and the different brands vary. Wilsonart is more pliable than Formica.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

I can see how this is unclear, so i added some extra info in the tutorial. 

FYI, i used this method...
http://alsnetbiz.com/homeimprovement/formica.html

As far as the brand of laminate, i choose formica because i liked the color best. There are indeed a few brands available.

Thanks,

jB


----------



## plaakapong (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice work Jason! Beautiful tank and stand, wish it were mine! 
The only thing I disagree with in that link is if you are going to add a laminate edge, apply the edge first and the top over it so that the top covers the joint. Looks better and less likely for liquid to seep in between. I built counter tops for years and I found that to be the standard. May different ways to do things though.
Another thought, the score and snap method is the best way for most cuts IMO, but buy a scoring tool, not expensive, they have a carbide blade and are made for that purpose.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you

You certainly have a point with the water and the joint. When i built this thing, i made an effort to put the joints on the the sides and top so that there were none visible from the front. In this case, esthetic's were the determining factor....as apposed to the good point you made

Thanks,

jB


----------



## deondrec (Sep 30, 2008)

jason i have a question did you screw or nail the wood.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

deondrec said:


> jason i have a question did you screw or nail the wood.


screwing is almost always superior to nailing....


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

My only suggestion is too paint any unfinished wood. Water gets everywhere...but again its still more effort than I have put into a stand so take my suggestion for what its worth. 
But if you did paint it a light color and put a light in there you would almost want to pull the doors off to show it off...J/K


----------



## airborne_r6 (May 2, 2008)

deondrec said:


> jason i have a question did you screw or nail the wood.


If you put wood glue in the seam before doing either the glue will hold much better than either the nails or the screws. They are only there to hold things in place until the glue dries. When building countertops we screwed the top down without glue to allow it to be removed without damaging the cabinet but we glued and nailed the edge on the front. One advantage of nails (finish head) is that they don't leave a big enough hole to worry about having to fill it before applying the laminate. If a screw is countersunk too deep you may need to fill the holes too avoid something being able to punch through the laminate.


----------



## Fishy_Fun (Feb 9, 2008)

this is awesome!i was wondering how i was going to build one


----------

